# Gardeners.....



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you started seedlings yet? I ordered seeds and started some onions and leeks last week. And today I started six different lettuces, kohlrabi, broccoli, and spinach to hopefully move out to a cold frame as soon as I dare. Usually I do it too early and kill everything but I can't help myself. 

This year I'm building a coldframe right next to the house so hopefully it will borrow some heat on cold nights.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am going to start some next month. We can't plant till late may/June. I have a spot to put up some lights. It really irritates the hubby until harvest time.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Bought some seeds on sale at Menards but I won't start planting seedlings for at least another month. Can't plant here either until late May early June. We get hard frost well into the end of June sometimes and then its back to frost time by end of August. =/ Jack Frost really likes us for some reason.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm hoping to have my spring stuff planted in a cold frame by mid march to early April. Then I can start my summer stuff to plant out in mid may through early June. I also have a hoop house that is 8x4. The onions and leeks should be fine in there. 

Looking forward seeing how the nice compost helps things out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been accepted to a Master Gardener program through Rutgers University. It starts this Feb. I've always wanted to do this and now I have the opportunity. Bucket list, baby! I'm so excited!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Hey guys. I've been accepted to a Master Gardener program through Rutgers University. It starts this Feb. I've always wanted to do this and now I have the opportunity. Bucket list, baby! I'm so excited!


Out of curiosity do they require you to be finger printed? They do for the Purdue program. The reason is at some point you might work with kids. I get it, but found it a bit ridiculous at the same time to be finger printed and background checked just to take gardening classes.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Hey guys. I've been accepted to a Master Gardener program through Rutgers University. It starts this Feb. I've always wanted to do this and now I have the opportunity. Bucket list, baby! I'm so excited!


So jealous, one day I will get there too. Congrats!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had to be fingerprinted for vet license. I had to be fingerprinted for insurance license. No word yet on gardening. I don't think so. 

I've been waiting 30 years to do this. I've always loved gardening. I had already given up on the idea and talked myself out of it a few times. Then on Dec 31st I decided what the hell and sent the application in by Fed Express. It needed to be received by Jan 2. Then I had to be selected from a pool of applicants. I didn't think they would pick me. My gardening has always been for me not public or in groups. I was so excited when I got the letter I got in. Now it's helping me look forward to things to come. My future and what I create for myself.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Have you started seedlings yet? I ordered seeds and started some onions and leeks last week. And today I started six different lettuces, kohlrabi, broccoli, and spinach to hopefully move out to a cold frame as soon as I dare. Usually I do it too early and kill everything but I can't help myself.
> 
> This year I'm building a coldframe right next to the house so hopefully it will borrow some heat on cold nights.


I have started some cool weather crops. Some for the greenhouse and some to be planted out. You will love the coldframe it will give you some nice veggies early on. (Congrats)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just moved my cold frame (that I got last year) into the basement. As soon as my son goes back to college this Sunday I'm going to start some lettuce. See how it does with grow lights in the basement.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I had to be fingerprinted for vet license. I had to be fingerprinted for insurance license. No word yet on gardening. I don't think so.
> 
> I've been waiting 30 years to do this. I've always loved gardening. I had already given up on the idea and talked myself out of it a few times. Then on Dec 31st I decided what the hell and sent the application in by Fed Express. It needed to be received by Jan 2. Then I had to be selected from a pool of applicants. I didn't think they would pick me. My gardening has always been for me not public or in groups. I was so excited when I got the letter I got in. Now it's helping me look forward to things to come. My future and what I create for myself.


Well congrats and enjoy! I decided to pass for now. I've been fingerprinted to teach and where I volunteer. Don't have a problem with that. You'll have to send updates so I know what I'm missing.:-D


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been considering the master gardener program through u of Illinois but for now it it too much commitment. Yesterday I went to Restore and got everything I need for my coldframe. A patio door and two windows plus 4 hardwood cabinet doors for the front and back. Only fifteen bucks for all that . I also bought 2x4s for the framing but that is going to wait. I set the windows in place hoping to thaw the ground so I can get to work. It's January - how nuts is this?!? Oh and I was thinking of making a solar powered geothermal unit underneath. Thought that would be a good project for the kids.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just bought a box of grow lights for the basement. Maybe I'll have time to set up the cold frame this week end. I'm dying to start some lettuce and beats and spinach.


----------



## RedBird (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Hey guys. I've been accepted to a Master Gardener program through Rutgers University. It starts this Feb. I've always wanted to do this and now I have the opportunity. Bucket list, baby! I'm so excited!


Energyvet, that is great, what fun!

It's too early for me to be starting anything yet. I usually start onions in flats around valentines day. Right now busy with garden layout on paper.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Red! I thought this week end but it may be Feb before I get anything accomplished. Big ideas but a tired body. :-/


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a hot pepper farmer (hobby mostly), but I still take it seriously. Some super hot pepper varieties take up to six months before they start making peppers and are extremely finicky to keep alive. I'm in western Kentucky and we have a nice long growing season here, but still not long enough for super hot peppers. I start growing under lights around the first of the year. I start getting stuff together and germinating seeds while I'm off work for Christmas. I currently have around 450 baby pepper plants under lights in my basement and I'll move them out to the greenhouse in March. Then I start everything else. I start tomato plants for my family and in-laws to take and few other veggies that are slow starters. Most of our vegetables are direct planted in the ground since we have such a long season here. Each year I grow a little more than the year before and we can what we need and give a lot away. If all goes well this year, I'll start selling at our local farmers markets. I would love to do this for a living, but just not enough money in it so far. We have very mild winters here so in the fall I carpet bomb the garden with a variety of spinach, kale, lettuce, and shard as a cover crop and we have fresh greens during the winter months. The downside is it can get really hot and dry here in the summer and kill all the cool weather greens so we mainly get fresh lettuce and greens in the winter months. Chicken poop for fertilizer is the main reason I ended up with chickens. I did not want the hassle of taking care of chickens AND taking care the pepper garden, but the wife kept at bugging me about getting chickens. She finally got to me with the fertilizer....fresh eggs aren't a bad perk either.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fundabug - is it beneficial to start bell peppers early too? I was going to start them early april to plant out in late May. But if it would help them to have a few more months I would love to start them earlier.


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Fundabug - is it beneficial to start bell peppers early too? I was going to start them early april to plant out in late May. But if it would help them to have a few more months I would love to start them earlier.


I start all my peppers, sweet & hot at the same time. Bells & other sweets have a tendency to grow a little faster than the hots. All peppers are delicate skinny little plants at first, so my opinion is give them every advantage you can before you put them outside. I start out in small pods and cull out the weaker plants them move them to bigger peat pots until time to put them in the ground. I live on the edge of tornado alley and we get some absolutely ferocious spring storms and I like my plants to be nice and strong before they go out, but despite that, I always lose a few to the weather every year. However, I'm not a trained gardener in any way, but I know what works for me here in my climate, so it's really up to you. It doesn't hurt them in any way to start early, you just get peppers before everybody else.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Having greens in the winter must be marvelous. I'm really antsy to get my plants under grow lights in the basement. First year for me but I'm jazzing. I hadn't thought about peppers, but I'm thinking now. I usually do red and green peppers and maybe get a few at the end of the season. What you do makes much more sense. Thanks. Lets keep talking.


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

Last season was horrible here. Way too hot and dry, but having nice healthy plants with good roots, I was still able have a deep freeze full of peppers and shelves of canned veggies. The early start is always worth the extra work in my opinion and I just like messing with my plants.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

fundabug said:


> Last season was horrible here. Way too hot and dry, but having nice healthy plants with good roots, I was still able have a deep freeze full of peppers and shelves of canned veggies. The early start is always worth the extra work in my opinion and I just like messing with my plants.


Last year was horrid for our gardens as well, but for the opposite reasons. It was one of the coolest years on record. We had highs in the 50's most of July. Hoping for a much more productive season this year. Getting ready to start some seeds under the grow lights.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi there! I started my first garden this year. So far all of my veggies are doing great. I started seedlings for zucchini squash, green and yellow peppers, sweet peas, green beans and two types of tomatoes. I have transplanted everything except for the tomatoes and peppers. I want them to get a bit larger before I put them out in the garden. So far so good! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've started a lot - tomatoes many kinds of peppers and eggplants basil onions leeks flowers but can't put them into then hoop house til next week. It has been such a cold spring. But I'm getting very antsy! Still waiting to start the squash beans corn okra and peas til it gets a bit warmer. Well that gives me an idea. Maybe ill start my peas now and in a few weeks I can transplant them out. I have plenty of seed and if it doesn't work that's ok. Don't like to start the rest til April - then plant them out at end of may. 

I went to the Chicago garden show on Wednesday and bought some nice bulbs and I've potted them up. My bedroom is full of plants!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Baby artichokes


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> 5824[/ATTAC
> Tomatoes are up and doing great
> 
> 5825
> ...











Having issues with my phone


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't even put anything in the ground until may 20th.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't start seeding until April. We just got 4 inches of snow!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are some pics from my garden. Everything seems to be doing well. Hopefully I'll start seeing baby veggies soon!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I like to start my HOT PEPPERs and Tomatoes about 12 weeks before I expect to be able to transplant them into my garden (_which is generally *June 1* here....on the High-Altitude Desert of NW New Mexico_) We have a relatively SH-RT growing season here. Since I have a very good water-well...I don't worry about rainfall.
I don't use "Grow-Lights" on my homemade "Seed-Starting Racks". I just use the _CHEAP _4 foot long "Shop Lights" that you can buy at WalMart or your local Hardware/Lumber store. They seem to work just as well for me and the bulbs are MUCH less expensive.
A picture of one of my "Seed-Starting Racks"*:*










I like to use old "heating-pads" (like you put on a sore neck or back)....to warm the flats containing the soil and seeds. I set them on LOW and check the soil temperature ....should usually be about 75*F. for tomatoes and peppers.
Here's a picture inside the hoophouse*:
*









GARDENING is *FUN !!! 
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's what I started yesterday. 

And I cleaned out the strawberries for second season.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice, EV! Jealous a bit. I will get my turn eventually.









This is what happened here yesterday. Yes, that's a ruler sticking out of the snow on my deck. Almost a foot fell and they are saying snow off and on through Thursday now. Sigh, what can you do right? Patience Danielson.....


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love gardening! I picked out some seed packets at TSC. Planning on starting an herb garden for my chickens' pleasure.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Might want to use netting until it gets established. My chicks are really busy tearing up everything lately.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I like to start my HOT PEPPERs and Tomatoes about 12 weeks before I expect to be able to transplant them into my garden (which is generally June 1 here....on the High-Altitude Desert of NW New Mexico) We have a relatively SH-RT growing season here. Since I have a very good water-well...I don't worry about rainfall.
> I don't use "Grow-Lights" on my homemade "Seed-Starting Racks". I just use the CHEAP 4 foot long "Shop Lights" that you can buy at WalMart or your local Hardware/Lumber store. They seem to work just as well for me and the bulbs are MUCH less expensive.
> A picture of one of my "Seed-Starting Racks":
> 
> ...


great looking high hoop.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Here's what I started yesterday.
> 
> And I cleaned out the strawberries for second season.


did you make the nets? I want!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*profwirick,*
THANKS _for the _Compliment* !
*It has been a _very pleasant_ and _inexpensive _"hide-away"....and FUN to build *!
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I kept a little 2-way radio ( small.... like a cell-phone ) with me there....just for the moments that Dottie might need me for some reason.
It worked well for us. I didn't ever get a cell-phone until after she passed-on.... _unexpectedly QUICK from Cancer._
(_ I really thought that I would go first._) You just never know about such things. She thought that the Hoophouse was GREAT...also !
( and when I needed 2 _extra _hands.....she was there. )
It's just one of those things here at "Dottie's Farm".


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got finished digging a new bed. Got a nice ninety minute workout -found some nice rocks - and now have an extra 30 square feet or so of gardening space. My friend gave me HUGE rhubarb crown and I planted that as well as a couple blueberry bushes (razz and pink lemonade). I'm increasing the overall size of my garden by about double - and trying to make it prettier while I'm at it. Already killed a bunch of seedlings by putting them out too early - see I can't help myself! Was fun trying though.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have this huge space and I'm not really sure what to do with it besides corn, beans and squash.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

We've got the onions out, and already eating some of the green ones, and have the turnip greens ready, the potatoes are up but not ready to dig yet, and it won't be long before we plant the squash, tomatoes and okra. And the cucumbers. It was 82 today, so another few days like that and hubby will be itching to put that stuff in the ground, but the rule of thumb is to wait until Mother's day.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> We've got the onions out, and already eating some of the green ones, and have the turnip greens ready, the potatoes are up but not ready to dig yet, and it won't be long before we plant the squash, tomatoes and okra. And the cucumbers. It was 82 today, so another few days like that and hubby will be itching to put that stuff in the ground, but the rule of thumb is to wait until Mother's day.


_Turnip_ _Greens_....*YUCK !!!*

When I was a boy....if'n I got SICK....my Mother would give me "Pot-Liquor"....the juice from boiling Turnip Greens...._terrible stuff _*!

*To this day....I will NOT eat turnips OR turnip greens *! YUCK ! 
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Fried okra is good....but "boiled okra" goes down so fast that you think someone else ate it. Ha-Ha !!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I have this huge space and I'm not really sure what to do with it besides corn, beans and squash.


Popcorn, Pole Beans, and Spaghetti Squash.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's only about 1/2 to 2/3 done. Had some little grow beds, but this year I'm getting serious. 

I've met so many neighbors while I'm working out there I can't help but think I'm planting something else out there too. 

But the Master Gardening class demands that I take some bold action and put my money where my mouth is. 

Frankly, I'm a bit overwhelmed. But they're only plants. And I'll guarantee that I'll learn something! Even if it all fails. My guess is I'm going to learning more about canning than I ever hoped. Lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> It's only about 1/2 to 2/3 done. Had some little grow beds, but this year I'm getting serious.
> 
> I've met so many neighbors while I'm working out there I can't help but think I'm planting something else out there too.
> 
> ...


*EnergyVet,
*Since you are _expecting _to do a LOT of CANNING....
_perhaps _this thread _could be _of use to you.
Link: *http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cookware/msg10142458877.html*


ReTIRED


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks! I already bought a book last year. I needed to find out how to can my beets. Love beets.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Thanks! I already bought a book last year. I needed to find out how to can my beets. Love beets.


*EnergyVet,
*The _reference _that I gave you didn't have _ANYTHING _to do with a book. 
ReTIRED


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Love pickled beets. We put up about 10 pints last fall. They are all gone already. I didnt get enough out of my garden so we went to the u-pick farm and loaded up a 5 gallon bucket. I will have to get 2 this year.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Thanks! I already bought a book last year. I needed to find out how to can my beets. Love beets.


My best advice is to have the things you need , BEFORE you need them. Canner, jars, lids, etc.

I don't can beets, but I make a beet relish that I like on my salads. I do tiny jam jars because I'm the only one who eats it. It's basically the same as pickled beets, but I chop up the beets.

I've canned everything except meat if you have any questions!!

If you are looking for ideas for planting, tomatoes, zucchini, sunflowers!! Lots of sunflowers!! Kale, even if you don't like it, it can go to the flock. Cucumbers for fresh eating or making pickles.

Basil, thyme, rosemary, oregano, bee balm, lemon balm, catnip..........

I could go on. I love my gardens!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

ReTired, I just meant that I bought a book on canning and preserving and drying herbs. I'll take a look at your reference. I've just been a little busy lately. Thank you for your time and consideration on my behalf. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*QUALITY Canning on-the-cheap*



Energyvet said:


> ReTired, I just meant that I bought a book on canning and preserving and drying herbs. I'll take a look at your reference. I've just been a little busy lately. Thank you for your time and consideration on my behalf. I appreciate your effort.


SOME things that are NOT "high-acid" type foods ( like tomatoes and cucumbers are) _should be prepared _in a Pressure-Cooker/Canner _rather than _a "Hot-Water Bath" type canner.

For an _inexpensive _and *EXCELLENT "Top-Quality" Pressure-Cooker/Canner*....that particular "reference" could be of value.

NOTE: Often one can find one of those OLD "National" Brand Pressure Cookers very cheap at Garage Sales. IF NOT...they are usually available on ebay....a LOT of them were made !!! The parts needed to "convert" are quite _inexpensive _and readily available. ALSO...be SURE that the one you get....is the "gasketless" design... ( machined surfaces with the "screw-locks" on the sides.)

IF that is something that you would use......

 *BEST REGARDS,
*Bruce ( -ReTIRED- )


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one. I got it many years ago (like 20) when I lived in Wisconsin. I used it to sterilize surgical instruments for my Vet Practice in Nebraska.  Pulled it out last Summer to do some canning. 

Thanks again for the interest. Maybe we should start a canning thread. There may already be one.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I have one. I got it many years ago (like 20) when I lived in Wisconsin. I used it to sterilize surgical instruments for my Vet Practice in Nebraska. Pulled it out last Summer to do some canning.
> 
> Thanks again for the interest. Maybe we should start a canning thread. There may already be one.


*YES. *This type of Pressure-Cooker/Canner have also been used as a "Autoclave".
Have FUN canning ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I eventually purchased an Autoclave that I loved. Then sold that when I sold my practice. But as I said, I pulled the pressure cooker out after Sandy and it still worked perfectly so I canned some beets. Lol. Was Hopi g for a better garden this year but those chickens....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I eventually purchased an Autoclave that I loved. Then sold that when I sold my practice. But as I said, I pulled the pressure cooker out after Sandy and it still worked perfectly so I canned some beets. Lol. Was Hopi g for a better garden this year but those chickens....


*"...but those chickens..."

Ha-Ha !!!
*I can easily believe that chickens are descended from DINOSAURS *!
*( They'll EAT anything AND EVERYTHING *! *)
"Watch-OUT, *Otzi*, there's a Dinosaur _tracking you _! " 

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is our recycled pallet raised garden bed from early last summer. We grow zucchini, summer squash, peppers, cucumbers and tomatoes in there! Might have to put chicken wire up around everything though since we will have the ladies outside this year!









Can't wait for spring to finally get here!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Putting the kids to work moving around the dirt last weekend. So darn cold here still!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had to WORK since I was _LITTLE _like that too*!
*That's why NOW....I'm
*ReTIRED*


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

IF the chickens can get into your garden...They WILL _EAT IT _*!
*( Maybe you should KEEP THEM OUT until you are finished Canning in the Fall.)
That is an attractive "Raised-Bed" garden *! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks I found the idea on Pinterest and loved the look. The wood has silvered significantly though. It worked very well. We had a ton of veggies all summer. I haven't canned anything though. That might be something I try this summer. Or not. Ill have 3 kids and a bunch of chickens to care for! Might be a bit too busy to learn.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I love to garden, but this year I havnt even started seeds yet. I will start them once the weather breaks. I dont want them starting inside and not be able to put them outside. Its still 30's here during the day and I woke up to snow.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I love your raised garden GenFoe!

My first garden is still growing along...starting to see some baby peas and tomatoes!!! So excited!

Unfortunately something (probably mice) loves my squash and keeps taking bites out of them as they appear. So far they haven't bothered anything else.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have two raised beds. Had one already planted and they ate everything.

So I think I'll have to make it chicken proof. Have a few ideas. I'll see what works.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We started the cool weather crops in the garden back a few weeks ago. 

With the herbs coming in and the greenhouse, then starting the garden ... I have been in a rush!

I love spring!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I so envy your green house. Hope you get a bumper crop this year!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I planted my potatoes on Sunday, and put in a pound of onion sets for scallions. My onion order arrived, so they are setting in a bucket with some water to rehydrate while I prep the bed. I don't think there is anything as tedious as planting onion plants. 

Peas are next!!

A fluffy brained, four legged white tailed sumbitch came along and chomped my garlic bed down. Bit off every single one last week. Come ON. garlic is the one thing that no one eats. A ground hog won't even walk through a garlic bed, but goes around it. I covered the bed with a row cover, and the very next day was the day we had hard core thunderstorms roll through and some really great amounts of rain. I'm pleased to say that this week you would never know. The garlic sprouted back up and is green and lush and a good 8 inches high. I'm impressed what a well timed storm can do!

Now comes the fence. I have the first cole crops to go in soon, and the peas will be coming up I have to keep everyone out then!!

If I close my eyes I can taste tomatoes...........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We plant peas here right after St Pattys day. How come you're so much later - like a month?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to try a hay bale garden this year. If I can keep the chicks out of it! Not sure how it will go but I've heard that you take a well started plant and plant it into the hay bale. Water as you normally would and as the hay decomposes it feeds the plant and you get giant vegetable plants out of it. We shall see how it goes. I figure it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I am going to try a hay bale garden this year. If I can keep the chicks out of it! Not sure how it will go but I've heard that you take a well started plant and plant it into the hay bale. Water as you normally would and as the hay decomposes it feeds the plant and you get giant vegetable plants out of it. We shall see how it goes. I figure it doesn't hurt to try!


I have SERIOUS DOUBTS that this will work.
Your plants will NOT get sufficient nutrients from a _VERY SLOWLY _rotting hay-bale....AND even so...the nutrients AREN'T THERE !!!
SUGGEST you try something else....like putting the "well-started plants" into the ground.
 

-ReTIRED-


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We are going to do the normal garden. I'm just going to try a zucchini in a hay bale. If it doesn't work then no harm done! At least I gave it a try.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THAT _MIGHT_ Work !
Zucchini seems to GROW _ANYWHERE...._AND if you have a couple of other Zucchini plants.....
You Won't be short on Zucchini !!!
( In the Fall of the year....I used to roll-up my windows and lock the car....to keep people from filling it with _excess _Zucchini 
from their gardens *!!! *)
*GOOD LUCK !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I am going to try a hay bale garden this year. If I can keep the chicks out of it! Not sure how it will go but I've heard that you take a well started plant and plant it into the hay bale. Water as you normally would and as the hay decomposes it feeds the plant and you get giant vegetable plants out of it. We shall see how it goes. I figure it doesn't hurt to try!


Are you going to use hay or straw? Our growing season is way to short and cool and it takes so long for stuff to start to decompose or I would try it. You do need to add some compost in with your seedling. Keep us posted


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah we had 5 plants last year and even eating it everyday and baking breads with it we had an abundance! I love zucchini though. I could easily eat it all the time. I was told hay bale. Not sure the difference between hay and straw. I will have to do some research before I actually do it!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> We plant peas here right after St Pattys day. How come you're so much later - like a month?


AAhhh, the power of a micro-climate. I am in the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains. One county south west and they are a different zone than I am, here in the hills March is such a wet month you don't dare put anything into the ground that can rot. Many years the temp is okay for planting, but the soil hasn't warmed and is still wet. Not good for pea seeds. I'm better off waiting a few weeks until I have better soil conditions.

When I was in Lancaster County, peas were in the ground on St Patties day, and tomatoes went in at Mother's Day. I wish!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Not sure the difference between hay and straw. I will have to do some research before I actually do it!


Hay is food. It is plants that are cut at the height of their nutrition, then quickly dried and baled. It is the nutrients and forage that grass eating animals need.

Straw is dead. It is the dead waste left over after wheat or other grains have been harvested. It has no nutrition, but it's great for bedding and mulch.

As for just sticking plants in a bale, I'm very skeptical. If I put a bale out in the open, still bound, it takes a year to break it down, and the inside is mostly skanky stinky and moldy. Not rich smelling compost.

Personally I would take that straw bale and layer it with compost, in a lasagna gardening style. I'm sure a google search would bring up info on it.

Better yet, take the straw and break it in the chicken run and let them pick out any wheat berries (which will grow in your garden as weeds) and they will scratch through it and break it up. Then just rake it up and use it to mulch your garden or to cover a fallow bed for the year.

Also, straw is cheap, good hay is NOT cheap. Especially high quality forage hay that horse farms buy.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hay is $5 a bale here. I live in really rural area with lots of farms. I'm going to give it a try because it really can't hurt. Even if it doesn't work it will be an interesting experiment!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am going to try the lasagna gardening thing this year with the straw from last summers coop clean out. Never tried it before, but I never had a big pile of straw to deal with either! Like you said, it's an experiment anyway. You never know. I have never heard of anyone using hay before, just straw, so I am interested in hearing how it works for you.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Grumble.....grumble.....grumble.....

Another cold snap is due tonight. We plan on getting the fence up and planting this weekend.......Grrrr. Now I have to scramble and cover or bring everything in. I have planted annuals in my flower bed, I'll be pulling the floating row covers out again!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That is so frustrating. I think we are over the hump, knock on wood'. I am putting in 3 new raised beds this year. Planting will be late, since the ground is still cold.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Added 4 new 4x8 raised beds. Tore out all the grass between the older beds and put in rock today. Needless to say, not moving so well this evening 









Still have a bunch of rock left so I guess I can put in the path I was planning on doing next summer.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Added 4 new 4x8 raised beds. Tore out all the grass between the older beds and put in rock today. Needless to say, not moving so well this evening
> 
> View attachment 9252
> 
> ...


*VERY *NICE *!!!
*_NOW....._If you can figure-out a good way to enclose THAT GARDEN with a *
GREENHOUSE* ...
You might have a "Tropical Hide-a-Way" during those *COLD* WINTER months in Alaska *!*
(wood-stove heated..._perhaps_...with a small "student-dorm-type" REFRIGERATOR
for _necessary _REFRESHING beverages.  )

*LOOKS GREAT !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have over 40 assorted peppers









18 tomatoes, some tomatillos, and cucumbers....
In my greenhouse out back.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I do have a portable heater, no fridge though...good idea


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_*Bravo*_* !!!*


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow wow wowzer! I'm so jealous! Good for you!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the Master Gardeners Herb Garden. I feel so lucky that I get to participate.


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

My garden runs year round. I planted Mustard Greens, Radishes, Carrots, and spinach for the rabbits and chickens on Christmas Day. It was 75 degrees. Was 80 here for New Years Day.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Got my first seed catalog in the mail last month. Boy at the plans I have , but will they happen probably not lol. I really hope I can make raised beds this year. Our soil (if you can call it that) is horrible. I found a place that does dirt at $7 a pick up truck load so I an hoping to bring fresh dirt in .


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in a similar position, I am at 9275 above sea level and have rocks for a garden. I have plans to build a hoop style high tunnel. Hoping to establish a proper grow season as I am in a canyon with limited sun and frost from October until July. 
I am hopin that the high tunnel and the raised beds may help me to bet the frost problem.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Free permaculture course on line with Larry Korn. Solves all sorts of problems and gives you an abundant food forest for you and your livestock. 

Or read Gia's Garden or One Straw Revolution!


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you noticed how expensive fresh spinach has gotten in the stores? As much as $4 or even $5 for a 5 oz bag! At $1 per ounce, I think I might just try a nice t-bone steak for a little less! At any rate, I will be growing a bunch this year - already some planted, but we have regressed to winter again. Anybody grow this indoors? We have pretty limited outdoor growing around here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're talking about spinach, I would think you're in a better spot than I am in the south. Nice cool weather for a longer period to grow the crops that don't care all that much for the heat.

When I lived farther north and pushed the planting season I kept straw handy. If the weather was going to turn, which it always did, I covered the young plants with the straw and 99% of the time that saved them. Of course I had to remember to take it back off before leaving for work.


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Tonight, the store I was at was out of the more economically priced spinach.  This happened last week too at a different store! So your only choice is the hyper-expensive stuff. This is crazy. I will be planting some more this weekend. Yes, the cool weather is good for spinach. Trouble is, once we hit late June, it can be plenty hot here too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But you can plant again in August if you want more fresh spinach.

Makes me wonder if what you were buying is foreign grown and they found a problem. I know there was a farm from Mexico that had all sorts of product turned back but were still allowed to ship here. 

Here I'd have to wait until something like October to plant cool weather plants.


----------

